# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Can I put my SIM card into ANY phone and it will work?

## Ömen

Can I just take out my SIM card out of my broken cellphone, buy a new one , put it in and voila!?

----------


## Emuchild

Depends. What service do you have with your sim?

----------


## Airon

YES you can use a sim card on other phones BUT you have to have a unlocked phone or a phone made by the same phone service your sim card is for..

----------


## kelat

If you have T Mobile, you can put your SIM card into any T Mobile phone. Same applies if you have AT&T or w/e. But unless you say unlock an iPhone, you can't put a T Mobile SIM card into an AT&T phone.

----------


## mafiaboy

kk i have a rogers sim card. i wanna buy a new phone and I saw some cell phones being sold from chineese manufacturers, ....no brand but the price is out of this world. Id say id be saving almost 250$.

take a look :

Mobile Phone,China Mobile Phones Wholesale,Cheap mobile TV phone,Cellphone - Wholesale Eletronics from China

will i be able to put my sim card inside?

----------


## Sonic Waffle

If its unlocked, maybe...
I think chinese set there phones to work all over the world...

----------

